# Rybolovlev Milan: conferme. Ma Elliott.



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.

*Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



Elliott tutta la vita. Alla larga mendes e soci.


----------



## ildemone85 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



io dico che va bene, meglio lui che gli americani alla pallotta


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



è tirchio?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



7 mld di patrimonio... non è proprio un barbone.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott tutta la vita. Alla larga mendes e soci.



Io pure mi terrei ben lontano da Mendes e co. Tra l'altro con lui rimarrebbero Fassone, i calabresi e tutta la cricca.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

alla larga


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott tutta la vita. Alla larga mendes e soci.


Totalmente condivisibile, Corvo. Lontani dal Galliani portoghese, grazie.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



Uno buono mai,mai!


----------



## alcyppa (8 Luglio 2018)

Ma sempre la stessa gente?

Basta dai, che due maroni.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è tirchio?



Una specie di Pozzo ma ad altissimi livelli.
L'obiettivo e la plusvalenza, non interessa vincere...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io pure mi terrei ben lontano da Mendes e co. Tra l'altro con lui rimarrebbero Fassone, i calabresi e tutta la cricca.



per carità...se è cosi aria...


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

Alla larga, io continuo a tifare Elliott.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## koti (8 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> 7 mld di patrimonio... non è proprio un barbone.



Dimostrazione che il patrimonio serve ma non è tutto, basti vedere come è gestito il Monaco.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

ma perché dite di Mendes? è legato a questo rybolovlev?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



questo è meglio di ricketts che di commisso, tanta roba!


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Una specie di Pozzo ma ad altissimi livelli.
> L'obiettivo e la plusvalenza, non interessa vincere...


Proprio così. Gordon Singer domattina faccia quel che deve, in Lussemburgo, quello per cui sta lavorando da almeno sei mesi. Ha sostenuto sinora il club con 400 milioni, continui a farlo, il Milan appartiene al calcio ed ai suoi tifosi, non ad affaristi senza scrupoli.


----------



## odasensei (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.



Se non ci amministra come il Monaco magari 
Cosa tra l'altro probabile visto che il Monaco è un club da cui non ci ricavi nulla e senza margine di crescita


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perché dite di Mendes? è legato a questo rybolovlev?



Sì, il che significherebbe continuazione del teatrino.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.





Admin ha scritto:


> Io pure mi terrei ben lontano da Mendes e co. Tra l'altro con lui rimarrebbero Fassone, i calabresi e tutta la cricca.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Totalmente condivisibile, Corvo. Lontani dal Galliani portoghese, grazie.



Il Monaco è praticamente un feudo di Mendes e Nelio Lucas. Prendono i giocatori, li tengono per massimo due anni, li valorizzano e poi cessioni per fare plusvalenze importanti. Vedi Bernarndo Silva, Fabinho, Lemar, Martial,Mbappe (prospetto della casa) ecc ecc. A loro non interessa vincere, anche perché non hanno come espandere il marchio, interessa fare player trading e guadagnarci. Poi per carità ognuno può pensarla come vuole, ma io il mio Milan non lo voglio gestito come un club per fare player trading alla stregua di un Monaco o Atalanta.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Proprio così. Gordon Singer domattina faccia quel che deve, in Lussemburgo, quello per cui sta lavorando da almeno sei mesi. Ha sostenuto sinora il club con 400 milioni, continui a farlo, il Milan appartiene al calcio ed ai suoi tifosi, non ad affaristi senza scrupoli.



beh o mi sono perso qualcosa o io ero rimasto che Elliott era un avvoltoio senza pietà di nessuno...

ora invece sembra che sia l'unico che ci farà "del bene"...i am a bit confused….


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Monaco è praticamente un feudo di Mendes e Nelio Lucas. Prendono i giocatori, li tengono per massimo due anni, li valorizzano e poi cessioni per fare plusvalenze importanti. Vedi Bernarndo Silva, Fabinho, Lemar, Martial,Mbappe (prospetto della casa) ecc ecc. A loro non interessa vincere, anche perché non hanno come espandere il marchio, interessa fare player trading e guadagnarci. Poi per carità ognuno può pensarla come vuole, ma io il mio Milan non lo voglio gestito come un club per fare player trading alla stregua di un Monaco o Atalanta.



la differenza è che il russo lo mette sotto a mendes, il russo non è galliani. Hanno vinto un campionato, calcola che il monaco ha un bacino di utenza ridicolo non puo far altro che vendere dopo che i giocatori diventano forti. Puo far lo stesso qui ma ancora a piu alti livelli tipo vendere giocatori solo sopra ai 100 milioni come fanno il liverpool, manchester, juventus, bayern ect..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott tutta la vita. Alla larga mendes e soci.



-Commisso no perche' e' calabrese
-I Ricketts no perche hanno un progetto troppo lungo prima di tornare a vincere
-Ross troppo vecchio
-Rybolovlev no perche' amico di Mendes e abituato a fare plusvalenze. 

Ragazzi, ce ne andra' bene prima o poi uno? 

Tornando seri, bisogna abituarsi all'idea che nei prossimi anni, causa FPF, dovremo fare mercati oculati e se arriva un'offerta irrinunciabile per un nostro TOP, ragionarci bene e nel caso vendere, per poter rafforzare comunque la squadra (come ha fatto la Juve con Pogba, giusto per citare una squadra italiana). Riguardo al rapporto con Mendes, io non penso che questo russo se ci prende, lo fa per fare solo super plusvalenze e farci diventare la discarica del procuratore di CR7, anche perche' l'investimento per prendere il nostro club sicuramente sara' superiore rispetto a quello che ha dovuto effettuare per acquistare il Monaco. E tra l'altro, non e' che acquista mica il Poggibonsi, siamo il Milan. Se deve fare quelle porcate, basta il Monaco ecco, non ti scomodi a prendere una squadra con il nostro blasone.

Detto questo, preferirei, a gusto personale, i Ricketts. Ma se ci prende questo russo, o Commisso o qualsiasi altro magnate non mi strappo le vesti, ecco  L'importante e' che abbiano un progetto sportivo serio e non ho dubbi che gente di tale portata, se ci acquista, lo avra' e lo mettera' in atto.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Commisso no perche' e' calabrese
> -I Ricketts no perche hanno un progetto troppo lungo prima di tornare a vincere
> -Ross troppo vecchio
> -Rybolovlev no perche' amico di Mendes e abituato a fare plusvalenze.
> ...



a me ispirava Usmanov però qui si va veramente a sensazioni...difficile dire chi è meglio e chi peggio...


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Commisso no perche' e' calabrese
> -I Ricketts no perche hanno un progetto troppo lungo prima di tornare a vincere
> -Ross troppo vecchio
> -Rybolovlev no perche' amico di Mendes e abituato a fare plusvalenze.
> ...



aho ma ti pare che dobbiamo scegliere quale frigorifero acquistare? è come se dovessimo decidere a chi concedere la mano di nostra figlia


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Monaco è praticamente un feudo di Mendes e Nelio Lucas. Prendono i giocatori, li tengono per massimo due anni, li valorizzano e poi cessioni per fare plusvalenze importanti. Vedi Bernarndo Silva, Fabinho, Lemar, Martial,Mbappe (prospetto della casa) ecc ecc. A loro non interessa vincere, anche perché non hanno come espandere il marchio, interessa fare player trading e guadagnarci. Poi per carità ognuno può pensarla come vuole, ma io il mio Milan non lo voglio gestito come un club per fare player trading alla stregua di un Monaco o Atalanta.



E se dopo il club per fare training volesse un club per far sul serio?
Potrebbe essere questo russo l'uomo che è dietro Li da sempre? Del resto ora un motivo ci sarebbe : era già proprietario di un altro club. Si potrebbero anche spiegare i collegamenti con mendes e gli affari dello scorso anno...


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.





Admin ha scritto:


> Io pure mi terrei ben lontano da Mendes e co. Tra l'altro con lui rimarrebbero Fassone, i calabresi e tutta la cricca.





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Commisso no perche' e' calabrese
> -I Ricketts no perche hanno un progetto troppo lungo prima di tornare a vincere
> -Ross troppo vecchio
> -Rybolovlev no perche' amico di Mendes e abituato a fare plusvalenze.
> ...



ti ricordo quello che molti dicevano per Li? non credo che il cinese ci compri per fallire o per perdere l'investimento. E intanto vedi come è finita. Il russo del Monaco ha disinvestito totalmente dopo il divorzio stellare dalla moglie. Poi per il FPF e per altri motivi ha deciso di fare player trading massivo. Con questa metodologia, fai bilanci ottimi, plusvalenze monstre (+280 solo quest'anno), ma non vinci, non ottieni risultati. In ogni caso, hanno un management con i controcaxxi, roba che noi ci sogniamo. Ti immagini il player trading con Mirabelli e Fassone a far quadre i conti?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E se dopo il club per fare training volesse un club per far sul serio?
> *Potrebbe essere questo russo l'uomo che è dietro Li da sempre? *Del resto ora un motivo ci sarebbe : era già proprietario di un altro club. Si potrebbero anche spiegare i collegamenti con mendes e gli affari dello scorso anno...


nessun collegamento, non centra nulla. si sarà fatto vivo in questi mesi, aveva pure smentito qualche settimana fa. Noi sappiamo il 10% di quello che esce, ci potrebbero essere altri 10 interessati dopo il passaggio ad elliot.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Luglio 2018)

Scusate, io qua leggo che questo russo ha preso il Monaco dalla Ligue 2 e lo ha portato a vincere la Ligue 1 davanti al "grandissimo" PSG degli sceicchi. Nel 2013 ha speso 130 milioni per il mercato (all'epoca erano moltissimi). Non mi sembra né povero né tirchio. 

Chiaramente, è andato sotto la lente di ingrandimento dell'UEFA ed ha dovuto fare di necessità virtù, con la questione delle plusvalenze che tanto vi spaventa. C'è da dire che il Monaco non ha tantissimi altri ricavi, visto che fanno 8mila tifosi di media allo stadio, non arrivano certo al pubblico di S.Siro. 

Il Milan non è il Monaco. E' solo una Ferrari che ha bisogno di una iniziale iniezione di benzina per poi poter camminare da sola con le sue gambe. Non è detto che se ci prende questo, ci gestisca come il club monegasco. Capisco le perplessità, ma prima di valutare qualsiasi acquirente, dovremmo almeno concedergli il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## folletto (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Proprio così. Gordon Singer domattina faccia quel che deve, in Lussemburgo, quello per cui sta lavorando da almeno sei mesi. Ha sostenuto sinora il club con 400 milioni, continui a farlo, il Milan appartiene al calcio ed ai suoi tifosi, non ad affaristi senza scrupoli.



Giusto, ma non credo che Elliot sceglierà il da farsi pensando al bene del Milan piuttosto che alle sue tasche. Quando si versa in certe condizioni purtroppo il rischio di finire in mani "sbagliate" è sempre alto. Vabbè dai speriamo bene


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> aho ma ti pare che dobbiamo scegliere quale frigorifero acquistare? è come se dovessimo decidere a chi concedere la mano di nostra figlia



diciamo che l'unico nome che ci metterebbe tutti d'acccordo,ma proprio tutti,probabilmente è Al Maktoum...


(apparte Zosimo ovviamente


----------



## James45 (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> aho ma ti pare che dobbiamo scegliere quale frigorifero acquistare? è come se dovessimo decidere a chi concedere la mano di nostra figlia



Mooolto peggio... mia figlia si sposi chi vuole, cosa vuoi che me ne importi. Ma il MILAN noooo....

(ovviamente non ho una figlia )


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh o mi sono perso qualcosa o io ero rimasto che Elliott era un avvoltoio senza pietà di nessuno...
> 
> ora invece sembra che sia l'unico che ci farà "del bene"...i am a bit confused….


È una belva con chi non paga, certamente. Non è impreparato nei progetti industriali, ne ha fatto da poco tempo uno per Tim, che è piaciuto a tutti, persino al nemico Bollore'. Il Governo italiano gli ha steso tappeti rossi per l'occasione. Vende, non svende, ed ora lo farebbe. Secondo me, entra nel capitale, e ci rimane per valorizzare un investimento. Poi venderà, come sempre, e ci avrà fatto dei soldi. Per fare dei soldi, tuttavia, occorre che ciò che si vende abbia un valore, e per ottenerlo occorre investire. È quello che auspichiamo, chiunque diventi proprietario.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> nessun collegamento, non centra nulla. si sarà fatto vivo in questi mesi, aveva pure smentito qualche settimana fa. Noi sappiamo il 10% di quello che esce, ci potrebbero essere altri 10 interessati dopo il passaggio ad elliot.



Posso benissimo aver torto ma non è detto tu abbia ragione.
Era solo un'ipotesi per assurdo in una storia già assurdo di suo e dove di logico e di trasparente vi è nulla.
Ora però avremmo due possibili collegamenti con l'anonimato e con mendes.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Mooolto peggio... mia figlia si sposi chi vuole, cosa vuoi che me ne importi. Ma il MILAN noooo....
> 
> (ovviamente non ho una figlia )


Beh, applausi.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero.





folletto ha scritto:


> Giusto, ma non credo che Elliot sceglierà il da farsi pensando al bene del Milan piuttosto che alle sue tasche. Quando si versa in certe condizioni purtroppo il rischio di finire in mani "sbagliate" è sempre alto. Vabbè dai speriamo bene



Elliott in questo momento è il proprietario ideale invece. Perché ha già comprato tecnicamente il Milan, se tutto va come deve andare, e adesso ha tutto l'interesse nel valorizzare il Milan per guadagnarci. 80 mln non spostano nulla, quando puoi guadagnarne molti di più. Chi compra adesso invece il Milan, oltre ai soldi usati per l'acquisizione dovrà metterne almeno altri 150 per sistemare i conti e le casse. A questo punto o hai lo sceicco di turno che 300 mln non spostano nulla oppure metti il club nelle condizioni di autofinanziarsi. E siccome di sceicchi non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra, meglio aspettare tempi migliori.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.



.


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Monaco è praticamente un feudo di Mendes e Nelio Lucas. Prendono i giocatori, li tengono per massimo due anni, li valorizzano e poi cessioni per fare plusvalenze importanti. Vedi Bernarndo Silva, Fabinho, Lemar, Martial,Mbappe (prospetto della casa) ecc ecc. A loro non interessa vincere, anche perché non hanno come espandere il marchio, interessa fare player trading e guadagnarci. Poi per carità ognuno può pensarla come vuole, ma io il mio Milan non lo voglio gestito come un club per fare player trading alla stregua di un Monaco o Atalanta.


il milan non e' il monaco
un russo comanda e vuole vincere


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me ispirava Usmanov però qui si va veramente a sensazioni...difficile dire chi è meglio e chi peggio...



No , Usmanov ha il cognome che inizia con la U .

Non va bene .


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Posso benissimo aver torto ma non è detto tu abbia ragione.
> Era solo un'ipotesi per assurdo in una storia già assurdo di suo e dove di logico e di trasparente vi è nulla.
> Ora però avremmo due possibili collegamenti con l'anonimato e con mendes.



tutto è possibile, lo escludo perchè penso non abbia senso. Basti pensare a tutto quello che è successo tra mercato, elliot, figuracce varie, sponsor dalla cina ectt.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott in questo momento è il proprietario ideale invece. Perché ha già comprato tecnicamente il Milan, se tutto va come deve andare, e adesso ha tutto l'interesse nel valorizzare il Milan per guadagnarci. 80 mln non spostano nulla, quando puoi guadagnarne molti di più. Chi compra adesso invece il Milan, oltre ai soldi usati per l'acquisizione dovrà metterne almeno altri 150 per sistemare i conti e le casse. A questo punto o hai lo sceicco di turno che 300 mln non spostano nulla oppure metti il club nelle condizioni di autofinanziarsi. E siccome di sceicchi non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra, meglio aspettare tempi migliori.



mi sfugge dove potrebbe guadagnarci se tutti gli organi di stampa hanno detto che il cinese si intascherà i soldi al dila dei 300milioni+ interessi di elliot.


----------



## folletto (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott in questo momento è il proprietario ideale invece. Perché ha già comprato tecnicamente il Milan, se tutto va come deve andare, e adesso ha tutto l'interesse nel valorizzare il Milan per guadagnarci. 80 mln non spostano nulla, quando puoi guadagnarne molti di più. Chi compra adesso invece il Milan, oltre ai soldi usati per l'acquisizione dovrà metterne almeno altri 150 per sistemare i conti e le casse. A questo punto o hai lo sceicco di turno che 300 mln non spostano nulla oppure metti il club nelle condizioni di autofinanziarsi. E siccome di sceicchi non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra, meglio aspettare tempi migliori.



Mi andrebbe bene


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2018)

Stiamo passando dalla Calabria alla Russia? 

Non è che salta fuori Berlusconi a dire che ci compra Putin con tutto lo stato russo?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> mi sfugge dove potrebbe guadagnarci se tutti gli organi di stampa hanno detto che il cinese si intascherà i soldi al dila dei 300milioni+ interessi di elliot.



Questa sembra una condizione ad hoc affinchè elliott non ci speculi : che senso avrebbe lavorare per gli interessi di LI?
Tanto vale vendere e farlo prima possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott in questo momento è il proprietario ideale invece. Perché ha già comprato tecnicamente il Milan, se tutto va come deve andare, e adesso ha tutto l'interesse nel valorizzare il Milan per guadagnarci. 80 mln non spostano nulla, quando puoi guadagnarne molti di più. Chi compra adesso invece il Milan, oltre ai soldi usati per l'acquisizione dovrà metterne almeno altri 150 per sistemare i conti e le casse. A questo punto o hai lo sceicco di turno che 300 mln non spostano nulla oppure metti il club nelle condizioni di autofinanziarsi. E siccome di sceicchi non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra, meglio aspettare tempi migliori.



Elliott ha l'unico interesse di riprendersi i suoi soldi e oltre a quella cifra non può andare : che senso avrebbe lavorare per rilanciare il milan, magari investendo, se il prezzo per le sue tasche è già fatto?
Deve lavorare per Li?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa sembra una condizione ad hoc affinchè elliott non ci speculi : che senso avrebbe lavorare per gli interessi di LI?
> Tanto vale vendere e farlo prima possibile.



e cmq mister li non aspetta altro che i suoi soldi, è se fosse vera la storia del rientro dei capitali, sarebbe la sua "buonauscita" prima glieli danno meglio è.


----------



## kipstar (8 Luglio 2018)

boh.. non si sa che dire....
è ovvio che l'unico che a tutti andrebbe bene sarebbe althani....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott in questo momento è il proprietario ideale invece. Perché ha già comprato tecnicamente il Milan, se tutto va come deve andare, e adesso ha tutto l'interesse nel valorizzare il Milan per guadagnarci. 80 mln non spostano nulla, quando puoi guadagnarne molti di più. Chi compra adesso invece il Milan, oltre ai soldi usati per l'acquisizione dovrà metterne almeno altri 150 per sistemare i conti e le casse. A questo punto o hai lo sceicco di turno che 300 mln non spostano nulla oppure metti il club nelle condizioni di autofinanziarsi. E siccome di sceicchi non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra, meglio aspettare tempi migliori.



Elliot se ad un certo punto non vedrà sbocchi per recuperare i suoi soldi non ci penserà un secondo a smantellare il Milan, milanello e mandarci in tribunale pur di recuperarli tramite i nostri asset. Forse non hai capito con chi stiamo avendo a che fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> e cmq mister li non aspetta altro che i suoi soldi, è se fosse vera la storia del rientro dei capitali, sarebbe la sua "buonauscita" prima glieli danno meglio è.



Appunto  paghetta in arrivoooo


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> mi sfugge dove potrebbe guadagnarci se tutti gli organi di stampa hanno detto che il cinese si intascherà i soldi al dila dei 300milioni+ interessi di elliot.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott ha l'unico interesse di riprendersi i suoi soldi e oltre a quella cifra non può andare : che senso avrebbe lavorare per rilanciare il milan, magari investendo, se il prezzo per le sue tasche è già fatto?
> Deve lavorare per Li?



ancora?? ma chi lo ha detto?? se si intasca il 100% delle azioni, altro che LI. Secondo voi perché stanno cercando di fare tutto questo teatrino con una cessione lampo?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Elliot se ad un certo punto non vedrà sbocchi per recuperare i suoi soldi non ci penserà un secondo a smantellare il Milan, milanello e mandarci in tribunale pur di recuperarli tramite i nostri asset. Forse non hai capito con chi stiamo avendo a che fare.



Non è così, perché se fosse come dici avrebbero agito in maniera totalmente diversa. Ma il problema nemmeno si pone, visto che è chi c'è dietro Elliott che comanda.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora?? ma chi lo ha detto?? se si intasca il 100% delle azioni, altro che LI. Secondo voi perché stanno cercando di fare tutto questo teatrino con una cessione lampo?



Io sto ai fatti, poi tutto è possibile.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> mi sfugge dove potrebbe guadagnarci se tutti gli organi di stampa hanno detto che il cinese si intascherà i soldi al dila dei 300milioni+ interessi di elliot.



Io la penso come te.
Ma quelli che dicono che potrebbero fare soldi e perche dicono che Elliott si tiene il Milan per qualche tempo in modo da trasformarlo in una societa autosufficiente e poi ci cedono e fanno il botto.

Ma io non capisco dove si farebbe il botto.
Ora come ora dicono che non ci sono tantissimi interessati perche siamo una societa che crea passivi.
Quindi vogliono prima sistemarci. Ma per sistemarci devono comunque spendere tanti soldi.
E quindi il prezzo finale di vendita sara piu alto delle stime di ora.

Perche uno andrebbe a prendere un Milan senza debbito e che si autogestisce pagandolo un botto invece di prenderlo adesso e fare lo stesso lavoro da soli ?

Non so.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Io sto ai fatti, poi tutto è possibile.



se stai ai fatti, allora ragiona. Se tu prendi il 100% di un bene, dai qualcosa a chi non possiede nemmeno una percentuale? 
Se Elliott escute totalmente il pegno, e il valore del Milan viene dato per circa 400 mln, a Li non resta nulla. Aspettiamo e poi tireremo le somme.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Giusto, ma non credo che Elliot sceglierà il da farsi pensando al bene del Milan piuttosto che alle sue tasche. Quando si versa in certe condizioni purtroppo il rischio di finire in mani "sbagliate" è sempre alto. Vabbè dai speriamo bene


I fatti dicono che Elliott nell'ultimo anno ha immesso 350 milioni di euro nel club, che non ha visto, né vedrà da Li, né dai suoi aventi causa. Se entra nel club, dovrà tirarne fuori subito altri 150 per la gestione ordinaria, senza contare gli investimenti successivi. Non si tratta di benevolenza o filantropia, ma di fare quel che serve perché un club possa vivere. È quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Elliott in questo momento è il proprietario ideale invece. Perché ha già comprato tecnicamente il Milan, se tutto va come deve andare, e adesso ha tutto l'interesse nel valorizzare il Milan per guadagnarci. 80 mln non spostano nulla, quando puoi guadagnarne molti di più. Chi compra adesso invece il Milan, oltre ai soldi usati per l'acquisizione dovrà metterne almeno altri 150 per sistemare i conti e le casse. A questo punto o hai lo sceicco di turno che 300 mln non spostano nulla oppure metti il club nelle condizioni di autofinanziarsi. E siccome di sceicchi non ne vedo nemmeno l'ombra, meglio aspettare tempi migliori.


Perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se stai ai fatti, allora ragiona. Se tu prendi il 100% di un bene, dai qualcosa a chi non possiede nemmeno una percentuale?
> Se Elliott escute totalmente il pegno, e il valore del Milan viene dato per circa 400 mln, a Li non resta nulla. Aspettiamo e poi tireremo le somme.



Invece quella condizione, se vera, sarebbe interessante perchè impedirebbe di fatto di speculare a spese del milan. Una forma di tutela , definiamola cosi.
Non ti so dire se sia vera ovviamente, mi attengo a quanto letto e sentito e posso dire anche una fesseria cosmica.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.



Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.

Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.
> 
> Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?



Mamma mia. Brividi lungo la schiena.


----------



## gabuz (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.
> 
> Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?



Mi Rybobolev il sangue.
Possibile che non siamo appetibili per gente seria??


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io la penso come te.
> Ma quelli che dicono che potrebbero fare soldi e perche dicono che Elliott si tiene il Milan per qualche tempo in modo da trasformarlo in una societa autosufficiente e poi ci cedono e fanno il botto.
> 
> Ma io non capisco dove si farebbe il botto.
> ...



Ma certo, chi entra deve mettere in conto altri 200 milioni di spese per i prossimi 2 anni se vuole far rivalutare il club oltre alla questione stadio per poi riprendere i soldi tra chissà quanti anni. Non è lavoro di elliot. L'altra alternativa è la gestione lacrime e sangue, vendi i migliori sistemi bilancio ma non cresci o cresci piano come una lumaca stile roma. ed elliot non aspetta 5 anni per guadagnare le briciole quando ha 40 miliardi di fondi gestiti.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se stai ai fatti, allora ragiona. Se tu prendi il 100% di un bene, dai qualcosa a chi non possiede nemmeno una percentuale?
> Se Elliott escute totalmente il pegno, e il valore del Milan viene dato per circa 400 mln, a Li non resta nulla. Aspettiamo e poi tireremo le somme.



E se il tribunale valuta 550 mln, cosa fanno ?
Danno quasi 200 mln a Li e in piu ci mettono quei 150 mln per andare avanti ? Va bene che sono briciole per loro... ma poi devono comunque vendere ad un prezzo bello alto per rientrare dai soldi spesi...


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.
> 
> Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?


non cambierebbe nulla con nessuno , x ora
il russo sa come vincere e amministrare
voi partite dal presupposto che dietro c'e' b
beh allora non vi andra' bene nessuno


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.
> 
> Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?


Se le premesse fossero quelle da te pavantate direi MAI nella vita...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.



.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.
> 
> Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?



se si realizzasse quello che dici il russo brucierebbe una vagonata di milioni nel giro di pochi anni ipotesi molto improbabile. Chi acquista a tutto l'interesse a mantenere il club ad alti livelli per portare il fatturato ad almeno il doppio di adesso per guadagnarci è questo progetto cozzerebbe con zaza, fassone, le pippe di mendes ect..


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Fassone è con Li a Londra, è normale che voglia garantirsi un posto nel Milan anche con sto russo.
> 
> Pertanto, a chi è favorevole (liberissimi di pensarla così), chiedo: vi andrebbe bene un Milan che continui con Fassone DS, i calabresi, Simone probabile allenatore della prima squadra a dicembre, Zaza, Berardi, gli scarti di Mendes e gente simile?



credo un nuovo propietario vorrei mettere almeno un suo DS per gestire i soldi.
Falsone magari ha un po piu tempo ma se ne va.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E se il tribunale valuta 550 mln, cosa fanno ?
> Danno quasi 200 mln a Li e in piu ci mettono quei 150 mln per andare avanti ? Va bene che sono briciole per loro... ma poi devono comunque vendere ad un prezzo bello alto per rientrare dai soldi spesi...



Ma tutto dipende da come agirà Elliott. Il discorso della valutazione del tribunale credo sia una possibilità ma non l'unica strada. Oltretutto il valore del Milan attualmente non può essere superiore ai 530 mln, con tutti i debiti che abbiamo. Se Elliott trasforma i debiti in equity,automaticamente il Milan respira notevolmente. Metteranno quello che serve per far ripartire la macchina e valorizzarla. Non ci sono molte strade vedi. Oggi chi prende il Milan deve far fronte ad una mole di debiti importante, prima ancora che pensare alla squadra. Non ci sono tante persone in giro che dopo aver speso 500 mln, e metterne altri 150 per le casse, ne investono ulteriori per strutture e squadra. Elliott invece deve soltanto metterne 150 e poi valorizzare il club. Comunque domani sapremo, loro hanno diritto di veto per le cessioni delle azioni del Milan, per cui hanno molto più potere di quello che si possa pensare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

Se esiste davvero una condizione che impedisce di indebolire il valore del milan vendendone i giocatori , come esiste già il prezzo da incassare da elliot per rientrare dal prestito ( l'eccedente andrebbe a Li) , tutto ciò può voler dire solo una cosa : vendita immediata.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.



Anche Sky si è allineata, Alciato in primis.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Monaco è praticamente un feudo di Mendes e Nelio Lucas. Prendono i giocatori, li tengono per massimo due anni, li valorizzano e poi cessioni per fare plusvalenze importanti. Vedi Bernarndo Silva, Fabinho, Lemar, Martial,Mbappe (prospetto della casa) ecc ecc. A loro non interessa vincere, anche perché non hanno come espandere il marchio, interessa fare player trading e guadagnarci. Poi per carità ognuno può pensarla come vuole, ma io il mio Milan non lo voglio gestito come un club per fare player trading alla stregua di un Monaco o Atalanta.



bisogna vedere con che approccio vuole avvicinarsi al Milan. forse il Monaco ha anche maggiori limiti in termini di brand e di marketing globale rispetto al Milan. IL MIlan ha storia e milioni di tifosi per cui forse é per il russo il trampolino di lancio che aspettava dopo l'esperienza monegasca. stiamo certi che con lui si fará lo scambio di prestiti falcao silva e verranno tanti giocatori targati mendes


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

*Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



Se porta pure cr7 da noi(facendolo saltare alla juve) inizia bene


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



dobbiamo aspettare che la Juve compra Ronaldo? non abbiamo tempo


----------



## raffaelerossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Commisso no perche' e' calabrese
> -I Ricketts no perche hanno un progetto troppo lungo prima di tornare a vincere
> -Ross troppo vecchio
> -Rybolovlev no perche' amico di Mendes e abituato a fare plusvalenze.
> ...



concordo pienamente e ci aggiungerei che siano pieni di soldi. poi ovviamente mi sembra che il russo abbia piú esperienza di calcio europeo rispetto agli americani che devono partire da zero


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



tweet inquietante


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



La sparo grossa. Ma che senso ha per Mendes far parte di una cordata per acquistare un club di rilievo e poi portare il suo giocatore di punta in un club rivale? Non fila molto. Ovviamente è solo una mia opinione.


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche Sky si è allineata, Alciato in primis.



siamo appesi alla lungimiranza di Elliott


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma tutto dipende da come agirà Elliott. Il discorso della valutazione del tribunale credo sia una possibilità ma non l'unica strada. Oltretutto il valore del Milan attualmente non può essere superiore ai 530 mln, con tutti i debiti che abbiamo. Se Elliott trasforma i debiti in equity,automaticamente il Milan respira notevolmente. Metteranno quello che serve per far ripartire la macchina e valorizzarla. Non ci sono molte strade vedi. Oggi chi prende il Milan deve far fronte ad una mole di debiti importante, prima ancora che pensare alla squadra. Non ci sono tante persone in giro che dopo aver speso 500 mln, e metterne altri 150 per le casse, ne investono ulteriori per strutture e squadra. Elliott invece deve soltanto metterne 150 e poi valorizzare il club. Comunque domani sapremo, loro hanno diritto di veto per le cessioni delle azioni del Milan, per cui hanno molto più potere di quello che si possa pensare.




Stai dicendo che non ci sono molte persone che vogliono/possono comprare il Milan per 500 mln + 150 per le casse + ulteriori investimenti... ed hai ragione.

Ma se Elliott fa tutto questo, poi il prezzo schizza sui 750-800 mln... e pure in quel momento ci saranno pochi uomini che vogliono/possono comprarci.

Quello che ha provato a fare Li non era fare una cessione normale facendo il botto sulla cessione ma mettere il Milan in Borsa.
In quel caso avrebbe forse potuto rientrare da tutti i soldi spesi e pure fare una bella operazione...
Ma non avrebbe mai potuto fare una cessione normale con un prezzo vicino al mld.

Ora non penso che Elliott ci tenga per abbastanza anni per metterci in borsa.
Potrebbero tenerci dodici mesi. Facciamo pure 24... non di piu.

Parlo a sensazioni ovviamente.


----------



## kipstar (8 Luglio 2018)

no beh scusate.....bisogna aspettare che cr7 vada alla juve ? è una barzelletta ?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La sparo grossa. Ma che senso ha per Mendes far parte di una cordata per acquistare un club di rilievo e poi portare il suo giocatore di punta in un club rivale? Non fila molto. Ovviamente è solo una mia opinione.



Perchè anche volendo ad oggi non si potrebbe fare. le sponsorizzazioni fino al 30% del fatturato non permetterebbero un operazione del genere, siamo sotto la lente della uefa.. Per questi colpi ci vuole un fatturato da almeno 400 milioni + le sponsorizzazioni.



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



james rodriguez, ghoulam, falcao


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



Bella roba...


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La sparo grossa. Ma che senso ha per Mendes far parte di una cordata per acquistare un club di rilievo e poi portare il suo giocatore di punta in un club rivale? Non fila molto. Ovviamente è solo una mia opinione.



E ovvio. Questo come si presenta da noi ? Con le foto dove stringe le mani di Nedved CR7 e Allegri ?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La sparo grossa. Ma che senso ha per Mendes far parte di una cordata per acquistare un club di rilievo e poi portare il suo giocatore di punta in un club rivale? Non fila molto. Ovviamente è solo una mia opinione.



Perché una è una squadra seria che vuole vincere, l'altra potrebbe presto diventare un club per fare soldi e riciclarne altri.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché una è una squadra seria che vuole vincere, l'altra potrebbe presto diventare un club per fare soldi e riciclarne altri.



.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.
> 
> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perché una è una squadra seria che vuole vincere, l'altra potrebbe presto diventare un club per fare soldi e riciclarne altri.



Se vuoi far soldi ti tieni il Monaco che è già nel giro, non ha alcun senso prendere anche il Milan per fare la stessa cosa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



Se è cosi, possono preparare la tomba e mettere la parola fine su questa società. Per quel che mi riguarda Mendes è molto peggio di Raiola


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> siamo appesi alla lungimiranza di Elliott


voi credete che dietro elliott c'e' b e tifate elliott
boh , non capisco
io voglio un presidente subito non uno speculatore x mesi , b ha preso i soldi e se l'e' data

e se dietro elliott c'e' b fassone rimane , se guardate gli intrecci non potete mettere assieme b elliot fassone e li


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se vuoi far soldi ti tieni il Monaco che è già nel giro, non ha alcun senso prendere anche il Milan per fare la stessa cosa.



Infatti, sopratutto se deve spendere pure sui 500 mln per comprarci.

Che poi da noi, voglio credere che avremo l'orgoglio di farlo scappare con contestazioni pesanti...


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*



Potrei ridere per mesi se il nostro "nuovo presidente" portasse Ronaldo ai nostri più grandi rivali


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo Festa, dopo Serafini, è Rybolovlev che sta trattando con Lì l'acquisto del Milan in quel di Londra. Elliott, però, domani può opporsi e prendere in pegno il club rossonero. È questa sembra l'ipotesi più probabile.
> 
> *Alciato su Twitter: Mendes prepara il "botto" sul futuro societario del Milan dopo l'operazione Ronaldo alla Juve.*





Djici ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo che non ci sono molte persone che vogliono/possono comprare il Milan per 500 mln + 150 per le casse + ulteriori investimenti... ed hai ragione.
> 
> Ma se Elliott fa tutto questo, poi il prezzo schizza sui 750-800 mln... e pure in quel momento ci saranno pochi uomini che vogliono/possono comprarci.
> 
> ...



Elliott agisce per conto di "altri". E' questo il passaggio che sfugge a molti.
Il Milan rivalutato può valere molto di più di oggi. Perché comprarlo tra diversi anni? giusta domanda.
Infatti a mio avviso non sarà semplice, ma non ci sono molte alternative eh. Chi compra oggi il Milan lo fa perché è uno speculatore, e pensa di guadagnarci più in là. Il problema è che se compri oggi, devi far fronte a spese di almeno 800 mln, senza avere la certezza che il club possa camminare sulle sue gambe. Il rischio è vedere tanti nuovi proprietari...
Se rimani ad Elliott, non deve spenderne 800, ma molti meno per far crescere il club, che diventa sano dal punto di vista debitorio. Quindi se io russo o chi vuoi tu che ho tanti soldi, ma che voglio spenderne solo una volta e non a fondo perduto per diversi anni, scelgo di spenderne 800 ora e altri soldi nei vari anni per far andare avanti la macchina oppure 800 tra un anno/due sapendo però di prendere un Milan sano, senza debiti, rivalutato e con molte possibilità di "camminare da solo" senza fare grossi investimenti ulteriori?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

Dietro Li non abbiamo mai capito chi ci fosse...
I soldi sono sempre arrivati da paradisi fiscali...
La scorsa estate mirabelli entra in sintonia con mendes ( il procuratore più potente del mondo) e crea un intreccio di collaborazione...
Ora spuntano fuori un russo che ha già una squadra di calcio(quindi impossibilitato a comparire e comprare) e il procuratore di prima....
Vuoi vedere che la lavanderia c'era ma abbiamo sbagliato ditta??
Se il milan finisse nelle mani di Rybolovlev con una trattativa lampo io qualche domanda me la farei, anzi farei qualche ovvio collegamento visto che non ci credo al fesso che perde i soldi e ad elliot che presta soldi al fesso.
Ah, questo potrebbe anche spiegare l'odio esagerato ma neanche troppo di raiola nei nostri confronti.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se vuoi far soldi ti tieni il Monaco che è già nel giro, non ha alcun senso prendere anche il Milan per fare la stessa cosa.



Il Monaco non rende perché ha un fatturato molto basso. Serve un squadra che possa aumentare i ricavi. E comunque non fa mai male allargare il potere. Guarda il Valencia con l'amico Mendes, i Wolf in Inghilterra con Fosun, e altri club minori in Portogallo. Mendes sta costruendo (già ce l'ha) un impero. Non scherziamo ragazzi.

Se tu vuoi muovere tanti soldi lo fai con un club che al massimo fattura 150 mln o con uno che può arrivare a 300 come minimo?


----------



## raffaelerossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma tutto dipende da come agirà Elliott. Il discorso della valutazione del tribunale credo sia una possibilità ma non l'unica strada. Oltretutto il valore del Milan attualmente non può essere superiore ai 530 mln, con tutti i debiti che abbiamo. Se Elliott trasforma i debiti in equity,automaticamente il Milan respira notevolmente. Metteranno quello che serve per far ripartire la macchina e valorizzarla. Non ci sono molte strade vedi. Oggi chi prende il Milan deve far fronte ad una mole di debiti importante, prima ancora che pensare alla squadra. Non ci sono tante persone in giro che dopo aver speso 500 mln, e metterne altri 150 per le casse, ne investono ulteriori per strutture e squadra. Elliott invece deve soltanto metterne 150 e poi valorizzare il club. Comunque domani sapremo, loro hanno diritto di veto per le cessioni delle azioni del Milan, per cui hanno molto più potere di quello che si possa pensare.



il milan deve essere cmq periziato dal tribunale. io non conosco la legge lussemburghese ma cmq il principio del divieto di patto commissorio e abbastanza comune esclusi i paesi di common law, quindi ad elliot vanno i soldi del credito la differenza va al cinese, elliot potrebbe rifondere li della parte superiore al credito e poi tenerselo, ma siamo sicuro che ad un fondo speculativo interessi un investimento a cosi lungo periodo?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> il milan deve essere cmq periziato dal tribunale. io non conosco la legge lussemburghese ma cmq il principio del divieto di patto commissorio e abbastanza comune esclusi i paesi di common law, quindi ad elliot vanno i soldi del credito la differenza va al cinese, elliot potrebbe rifondere li della parte superiore al credito e poi tenerselo, ma siamo sicuro che ad un fondo speculativo interessi un investimento a cosi lungo periodo?



aspettiamo e vedremo come finirà questa storia. Di certo c'è che siamo finiti in un brutto giro. E la cosa non mi piace per niente! 
Attorno alla carcassa del Milan stanno girando sempre la stesse persone vuoi o non vuoi, stessa cricca. Alla larga!


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2018)

No, voglio dire, Rybolovlel ha preso il Monaco nel 2011 in Ligue 2 (la nostra serie B) e in pochi anni l'ha portata a divenire la seconda potenza del calcio francese dopo il PSG dello sceicco. Ha ricostruito da zero tutta la struttura aziendale e sportiva del Monaco puntando sia sul trading (Falcao e altre stelle dei primi anni) per poi diventare una delle migliori giovanili del calcio transalpino. 

Nel calcio moderno il trading è fondamentale, a parte per i giocatori italiani scordiamoci il giocatore straniero preso a 20 anni dall'Ajax e tenuto fino a 32 anni. Al massimo del valore (intorno ai 27 anni) tutte le squadre vendono i loro top player per prenderne altri. Questo non vale per il giocatore italiano magari nato nel vivaio perché ha anche l'attaccamento alla maglia o non volere andare all'estero (vedasi Romagnoli che ha rinnovato con noi fuori dall'Europa nonostante le sirene inglesi).

Ora se fosse lui a me andrebbe bene, meglio di Commisso e dei Ricketts (per esperienza nel calcio europei che conta).

Penso male?


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Monaco non rende perché ha un fatturato molto basso. Serve un squadra che possa aumentare i ricavi. E comunque non fa mai male allargare il potere. Guarda il Valencia con l'amico Mendes, i Wolf in Inghilterra con Fosun, e altri club minori in Portogallo. Mendes sta costruendo (già ce l'ha) un impero. Non scherziamo ragazzi.
> 
> Se tu vuoi muovere tanti soldi lo fai con un club che al massimo fattura 150 mln o con uno che può arrivare a 300 come minimo?



fino quando è tutto legale è fino ad oggi lo è non vedo quale sia il problema. L'importante è che ci riportano ai livelli di 10anni fa.



Mika ha scritto:


> No, voglio dire, Rybolovlel ha preso il Monaco nel 2011 in Ligue 2 (la nostra serie B) e in pochi anni l'ha portata a divenire la seconda potenza del calcio francese dopo il PSG dello sceicco. Ha ricostruito da zero tutta la struttura aziendale e sportiva del Monaco puntando sia sul trading (Falcao e altre stelle dei primi anni) per poi diventare una delle migliori giovanili del calcio transalpino.
> 
> Nel calcio moderno il trading è fondamentale, a parte per i giocatori italiani scordiamoci il giocatore straniero preso a 20 anni dall'Ajax e tenuto fino a 32 anni. Al massimo del valore (intorno ai 27 anni) tutte le squadre vendono i loro top player per prenderne altri. Questo non vale per il giocatore italiano magari nato nel vivaio perché ha anche l'attaccamento alla maglia o non volere andare all'estero (vedasi Romagnoli che ha rinnovato con noi fuori dall'Europa nonostante le sirene inglesi).
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo, la gestione monaco coincide perfettamente con i nostri obbiettivi. Noi però non siamo ne il monaco, ne la rometta, ne il napule. Abbiamo un potenziale enorme, poi se ogni tanto vendono qualcuno non è un problema. kaka, sheva, ibra e silva li abbiamo dimenticati...


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

troppi trip raga
se mendes fosse dietro li avrebbe messo i 32m e ora avrebbe venduto , non avrebbe trattato con commisso
dietro li c'era haixia ma lo stato ha bloccato , ecco i problemi


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> troppi trip raga
> se mendes fosse dietro li avrebbe messo i 32m e ora avrebbe venduto , non avrebbe trattato con commisso
> dietro li c'era haixia ma lo stato ha bloccato , ecco i problemi



Beh però lo step cinese doveva pur finire prima o poi no?
Forse è finito per colpa o grazie alla uefa.


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Stiamo passando dalla Calabria alla Russia?
> 
> Non è che salta fuori Berlusconi a dire che ci compra Putin con tutto lo stato russo?



Putin? si dice che abbia un patrimonio di 200 miliardi di dollari... non sarebbe male.


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> fino quando è tutto legale è fino ad oggi lo è non vedo quale sia il problema. L'importante è che ci riportano ai livelli di 10anni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo, la gestione monaco coincide perfettamente con i nostri obbiettivi. Noi però non siamo ne il monaco, ne la rometta, ne il napule. Abbiamo un potenziale enorme, poi se ogni tanto vendono qualcuno non è un problema. kaka, sheva, ibra e silva li abbiamo dimenticati...



Proprio perché non siamo il Monaco, il russo sa che con il Monaco di più non può fare, non vincerà mai perché con il FPF conta il fatturato e il Monaco non lo darà mai per vincere le CL, il Milan si. Magari vuole ora vincere con il Milan visto che con il Monaco può fare solo trading? (lo farà anche con noi tornando stabili in CL tipo quarti di finale tre anni di fila vedi come aumenti il fatturato del Milan, altro che Monaco).

Questo volevo dire


----------

